# Anyone here like to RP?



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

It's like the title says. So, do you like RP or not? If you like it then say why and if you hate it then say why. Simple as that.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

Board RPing sucks  XD

But I already told you that XD


Paper RPG sessions rule though.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

I knew you'd show up! Get outta my head!


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 28, 2008)

*shrugs* Why not? It can be fun, no matter if it's about y*** or not.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

I just checked who voted 'Hell ya' and you come up, Szopaw. I thought you hated RP?

And I'm glad WarMock likes it too ^^


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 28, 2008)

It depends on the topic and the partners. ;-)
A good RP is healthy for your imagination.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 28, 2008)

I love literary RPing, LARPing, and pen and paper RPing. I just don't think this is the forum for that.

I wouldn't be opposed if there was an MSN listing of FA people who RP, though.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

KatKry said:


> I just checked who voted 'Hell ya' and you come up, Szopaw. I thought you hated RP?
> 
> And I'm glad WarMock likes it too ^^



RPing is not limited to forum boards, you know. As I said, I love real-time RPing, like paper RPG sessions with friends.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

I know this great RP forum site if anyone is interested.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2008)

I like to roleplay as not being a nerd in front of a computer


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> RPing is not limited to forum boards, you know. As I said, I love real-time RPing, like paper RPG sessions with friends.


 
Like those board game things you were talking about earlier?


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I like to roleplay as not being a nerd in front of a computer


 
What kind of RP is there that doesn't make you seem like a nerd?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

KatKry said:


> Like those board game things you were talking about earlier?



Geeze, Girl! Ever heard of Dangeons and Dragons? Warhammer RPG? Neuroshima? XD


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Geeze, Girl! Ever heard of Dangeons and Dragons? Warhammer RPG? Neuroshima? XD


 
I have but only online. This country isn't big on things like that.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Geeze, Girl! Ever heard of Dangeons and Dragons? Warhammer RPG? Neuroshima? XD


 
I have but only online. This country isn't big on things like that. I'm


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 28, 2008)

KatKry said:


> I know this great RP forum site if anyone is interested.



I have my doubts. Of all the RP forums I've found, I've been labeled as a troll just because one popular member decided to start insulting me, I've been ignored only to be attacked for posting a topic on what sort of topics people would be interested in, I've had people pretend I don't exist, I've had forums three days old where the administrator abandons it, I've had forums that never get past 6 people...

A "great" RP forum will either last about 5 weeks or it'll instantly reject me for reasons beyond my comprehension. If you've got the miracle site, then you'd better usher in the Rapture soon.


----------



## KatKry (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Geeze, Girl! Ever heard of Dangeons and Dragons? Warhammer RPG? Neuroshima? XD


 
I have but only online. This country isn't big on things like that. I'm so ashamed.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Geeze, Girl! Ever heard of Dangeons and Dragons? Warhammer RPG? Neuroshima? XD



Mechwarrior, Shadowrun.


----------



## Uro (Dec 28, 2008)

I enjoy it because I like to write stories and it also helps stretch my literary abilities and increase my vocabulary.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2008)

I like to RP, but I tend to not to be an enjoyed presence.  I dislike any sort of RP where sex / cybering is the main interest - though if stuff is to go on behind the scenes / plot-relevant information isn't hidden in the RP-sex I'm fine with it.  I tend to try to work with 'realistic' / low fantasy characters.  Needless to say, since most people like to have their Fifteen-Tailed Fox Demon Character from Naruto / Bankai High School Student from Bleach, I tend not to join most RPs.  Or by contrast of high-fantasy characters, the fifteen hybrid species character (Undoubtably to include either Elf, Neko, Angel, or Demon among the species) who at age 13 is a child prodigy and a master swordsman.

Basically, I like RP's where you are not creating a character to show off you wang size / sword size / perfect character nature.


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 28, 2008)

Uro said:


> I enjoy it because I like to write stories and it also helps stretch my literary abilities and increase my vocabulary.



^This.


----------



## Nargle (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it's fun, and it helps me get into my character, as well as develop my writing skills. I've actually been RPing ever since I was a kid =3 I don't do any of the dirty stuff, though. I mainly stick to medieval types of RP and some select fanfiction ones, to.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 28, 2008)

I voted yes in lieu of acting out stuff on the forum...


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 28, 2008)

I love a good one, detailed with a few people in a theme I enjoy.
They see m to be getting harder and harder to find or create though. :\


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I love a good one, detailed with a few people in a theme I enjoy.
> They see m to be getting harder and harder to find or create though. :\



See my earlier post.  RPs are shifting away from stories and into "My character is so uber and perfect" territory.  I blame newer games and anime for introducing more one-man army characters.


----------



## Phineas (Dec 28, 2008)

I like text roleplaying and pen and paper stuff. One of my favorite parts of RPing is the spontaneity that comes with it, so I tend to stay away from forum RPs.


----------



## Laze (Dec 28, 2008)

...

The only real thing I use IM for, as bad as that sounds.


----------



## MichaelOlnet (Dec 28, 2008)

Dang, a lot of people here like to RP. And yet, everyone has a different IM client. I just don't see what's so bad about MSN. @_@


----------



## Lemon_Panda (Dec 28, 2008)

Literate RPs kick ass.
Everything else sucks. :/


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 28, 2008)

Wwell, it's kinda fun, as long it's not any "Oohh, you're a knight, AWESOME" crap because i can't stand that shit


----------



## Attaman (Dec 28, 2008)

Jenzo770 said:


> Wwell, it's kinda fun, as long it's not any "Oohh, you're *a ninja / assassin / priest(ess) / so big / so tight*, AWESOME" crap because i can't stand that shit



Fixed.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 28, 2008)

I play DnD once a week sometimes twice like this week. I try not to RP to often cause I suck at it but it's okay.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 28, 2008)

tis aight.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 28, 2008)

I've only ever RPed on message boards, since it allows flexibility in how I use my time (amongst other benefits).  I do know a few sites... just recently joined another one... where literate RPs are the norm.  So, anybody here wants to try out new places, just ask....


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

I love RP :3


----------



## Laze (Dec 28, 2008)

MichaelOlnet said:


> I just don't see what's so bad about MSN. @_@


 
I have an MSN, granted I'm just used to having something else as my dirty text based Role Playing Service, fnarr.


----------



## Marodi (Dec 28, 2008)

I've done it a couple times but in general it creeps me out and makes me feel awkward. I have to like/know the person a lot if i do it with them.


----------



## Yggd (Dec 29, 2008)

Of course I enjoy RPing; the whole idea behind it is that you're able to construct the perfect situation for yourself. The only problem is: I'm usually quite dissatisfied with whoever I happen to be partnered up with; there's almost always something about their diction or syntax that throws me off or just makes me embarrassed.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Marodi said:


> I've done it a couple times but in general it creeps me out and makes me feel awkward. I have to like/know the person a lot if i do it with them.





Yggd said:


> Of course I enjoy RPing; the whole idea behind it is that you're able to construct the perfect situation for yourself. The only problem is: I'm usually quite dissatisfied with whoever I happen to be partnered up with; there's almost always something about their diction or syntax that throws me off or just makes me embarrassed.



I have one question... WHY does RP automatically mean 'cybering'...?


----------



## Magikian (Dec 29, 2008)

I like RPing, so long as the person/people know some limit to their characters.

Such as if they are melee based, they cant shoot or use magic, Ranged based, no magic or melee, Magic based, no ranged or melee, etc.

So in a sense I am agreeing with Attraman, those retarded god characters that are based off their favourite show/comic shit me to no extent.

And another thing that is retarded is that basically every character has a dark past.


----------



## Talvi (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't like it at all. If I play an RP video game, I play as I feel I would in such a universe. 

Besides, everyone in DDO knows that RPers do quests too slowly.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Magikian said:


> And another thing that is retarded is that basically every character has a dark past.



I doubt that a normal person with a normal past and life would decide to suddenly go on a life-threatening adventure. That part seems somewhat logical to me.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I have one question... WHY does RP automatically mean 'cybering'...?



It doesn't, if you're doing it right...




szopaw said:


> I doubt that a normal person with a normal past and life would decide to suddenly go on a life-threatening adventure. That part seems somewhat logical to me.



Unless, of course, they either do such things for a living, or are dumped/forced into such an adventure.  My character Roose, for instance, is a professional explorer, with a normal-for-his-species past.  He simply chose a profession that involved risk.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> It doesn't, if you're doing it right...



I see I have to rephrase that... Why does, FOR THOSE PEOPLE, RP mean 'cybering'. 



Roose Hurro said:


> Unless, of course, they either do such things for a living, or are dumped/forced into such an adventure.  My character Roose, for instance, is a professional explorer, with a normal-for-his-species past.  He simply chose a profession that involved risk.



I guess an Indiana Jones style character works too, though that's also neither too original nor common in life.


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 29, 2008)

I like RP, but not on forums.  Too slow.

IM or pencil+paper, plzthx.

It helps to keep my creativity flowing, as, I'm a writer anyway.  I don't like to be the only one telling my stories; I feel it's more real and organic, or natural feeling to have others breathe life into it with me.  It pulls me out of reality for awhile and lets me go free.

<3


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

Magikian said:


> And another thing that is retarded is that basically every character has a dark past.


  One of three things, usually:

1)  Parents died while character was young, depressed.
2)  Parents were killed when character was young.  Character then proceeds to a quest to kill the murderers.
3)  Parents were killed when character was young.  Character then proceeds to kill the murderers before the RP begins.

THERE ARE OTHER WAYS TO HAVE CRAPPY PASTS!


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> One of three things, usually:
> 
> 1)  Parents died while character was young, depressed.
> 2)  Parents were killed when character was young.  Character then proceeds to a quest to kill the murderers.
> ...



What about Newf's?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

A relatively unique crappy past.  That's how it should be done.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 29, 2008)

:3 Yay!


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> A relatively unique crappy past.  That's how it should be done.



With the shitload of motives already overdone in various stories, by various people and by life itself, I wish you luck with that.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes.  It's a way to escape real life.  And it's fun.


----------



## Sabine Sommer (Dec 29, 2008)

I do. Finding halfway decent people? Another thing entirely.


----------



## Puppi (Dec 29, 2008)

I love to RP, only I perfer literary RPs with some realism to the characters.  Like Attaman, I perfer using characters that are realistic or low fantasy because they are much deeper characters.  Often, I like to play as an 8-11 child range because little children are full of potential and mental development.  I like to take the child I RP as, throw her into a situation that is way over her head, and see how she adapts from there.  

If you have the link to the RP site, I'd like to take a look at it.  

That's how I RP.
Puppi


----------



## Marodi (Dec 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I have one question... WHY does RP automatically mean 'cybering'...?


 Did i ever refer to cybering? In general it just feels awkward to me...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

I want to RP...but it must involve
Tanks
Airplanes
Guns
Giant robots
School enviroments
Car chases
Loli cat fights
Old men fights
Old Ladies cat fights
Captain Falcon

if it does not include any of these...please take the door to the right marked "One sentence RPer"


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2008)

RPing isnt my taste at all... i play a lot of online rpgs but i do that for the gameplay, not for being someone else.
i like myself, i dont want to be someone else^^


----------



## Canisa (Dec 29, 2008)

I enjoy role playing, yeah. I'm not too into the game-like role plays, or whatever you call them, but I like the play-by-post kind. It's a way to express my creativity, and I love to write as it is. Plus, it also helps expand my vocabulary.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 29, 2008)

RPs get boring.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

xXxKirai_KainashixXx said:


> RPs get boring.



GET OUT OF MAI RP TREAD! *Kicks in face*



Okay, yeah I LOVE rp. I also love rp games.. DON'T laugh but I have a maxed runescape account (yeah, 99 attack defense strength prayer hp etc.. with a 2.2k total).. Good news about that is that I quit after I realized I would never get laid while I still played that game..

Escaping into another realm/dimension really appeals to me. The thing I love about RP is how the impossible can come to life...

If they ever make a realistic virtual-reality second life, I AM SO THERE.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> GET OUT OF MAI RP TREAD! *Kicks in face*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you want to be hit with Vitural penises?


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

No, I like the ROLE PLAYING. Not the cybering..

RP sex is pretty cool but I prefer IRL yiffing.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I doubt that a normal person with a normal past and life would decide to suddenly go on a life-threatening adventure. That part seems somewhat logical to me.



I see what you mean, but my main character is a mercenary, no dark past, no bullshit morals that make him 'noble', just cold hard cash, a couple of guns and willingness to kill.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I see what you mean, but my main character is a mercenary, no dark past, no bullshit morals that make him 'noble', just cold hard cash, a couple of guns and willingness to kill.



So we have disturbed people, 'Indioana Jones'es and just plain assholes.

But I won't argue, any logical way to explain of a choice is good as long as it IS logical, not just said it is.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I see what you mean, but my main character is a mercenary, no dark past, no bullshit morals that make him 'noble', just cold hard cash, a couple of guns and willingness to kill.


those are the true types of mercs, hate the noble mercs furs. I'm sorry but if the company I'm attack suddenly say they pay me more to go back and destroy my former contract, then sure I'll go do that.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

What's funny is the "never hit a woman" characters.  I'm usually tempted to make a female character that's an utter bitch for those RPs just so I can see what type of wank scenario they'll create that allows them to win.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> What's funny is the "never hit a woman" characters.  I'm usually tempted to make a female character that's an utter bitch for those RPs just so I can see what type of wank scenario they'll create that allows them to win.


XD well do shooting a woman count as hitting her?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> What's funny is the "never hit a woman" characters.  I'm usually tempted to make a female character that's an utter bitch for those RPs just so I can see what type of wank scenario they'll create that allows them to win.



Haha, during a Neuroshima session, where one of the guys was playing a girl, we knocked 'her' out and stuffed 'her' into the trunk of our car because there was five of us and it had only 4 seats XD


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Haha, during a Neuroshima session, where one of the guys was playing a girl, we knocked 'her' out and stuffed 'her' into the trunk of our car because there was five of us and it had only 4 seats XD


And then there was a head-on collision.  She was the only survivor.

And Desume!  How could you say such a thing?  Using a gun in modern warfare, that's dishonorable!  Why, what's next, are you going to suggest we attack the villain during their monologue?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> And then there was a head-on collision.  She was the only survivor.
> 
> And Desume!  How could you say such a thing?  Using a gun in modern warfare, that's dishonorable!  Why, what's next, are you going to suggest we attack the villain during their monologue?


if it goes past 5 minutes yes and smart villians would shoot us out right =D


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hehe, Yes. I like to Roleplay, currently in a D&D and a Vampire:Masqurade RP's. Been playing since I was 13. Now I'm 21 

Well, in terms of D&D(3.5), my latest character died, he was a raptoran.(Races of the Wild; Think bird like people) Normally my DM is abit tough, but he's noticed a pattern with me and has allowed me to play a Centaur. I intend on making him a Barbarian which would be fun to play. It's been awhile since I played one. ^_^

But with that said, care if I ask for some advice. I like to Multi-class with him, What would be the best Prestige class to Multi-class with?. The Bear Warrior or The Frenzied Berserker?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> And then there was a head-on collision.  She was the only survivor.



A traffic accident... In Neuroshima... Surely you jest.


----------



## ArgetFaol (Dec 29, 2008)

I love to RP, not so much on forums though. I play D&D quite a bit and also spend alot of time on MUDs and MUCKs, RPing both normally and yiffy, where ever things might lead.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 29, 2008)

I do some on occasion by myself...god im lonely...


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> See my earlier post.  RPs are shifting away from stories and into "My character is so uber and perfect" territory.  I blame newer games and anime for introducing more one-man army characters.



Unfortunately, yeah, that's turning out to be the new trend. :/

I enjoy RPing to a degree, although if it starts to devolve into god-modding or just turns into a ridiculous level of play, it really gets uninteresting to me. Fantasy is good, but not to the point of unbalancing everything. It's hard to find decent RPs where people stick to those principles, though. Even harder for a prolonged story.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 29, 2008)

Yup. But only with people I know I trust. I wouldn't do it with just anyone!


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 29, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Unfortunately, yeah, that's turning out to be the new trend. :/
> 
> I enjoy RPing to a degree, although if it starts to devolve into god-modding or just turns into a ridiculous level of play, it really gets uninteresting to me. Fantasy is good, but not to the point of unbalancing everything. It's hard to find decent RPs where people stick to those principles, though. Even harder for a prolonged story.


I have to agree with you, for me it's more on the line of area one lives in and who's interested in playing to a storyline. I tried setting up a campaign for characters to follow a set storyline, still trying to get it setup. and convince them to let me DM.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm still developing my char, cause now currently hes blind to a point. I enjoy modern type Rps, and yes I have an occasional Yiff session but not as much as my Rping.


----------



## wishmaster_ein (Dec 29, 2008)

I tried it, and I honestly had no idea what I was doing. So it didn't last. It was interesting while it lasted.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

I've recently gotten into World of Darkness (Vampire Live Action Roleplaying)

Pretty fun + you get to wear makeup.


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to RP a bit, haven't in a long while though. It was fun but I was never that great at it.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Unfortunately, yeah, that's turning out to be the new trend. :/
> 
> I enjoy RPing to a degree, although if it starts to devolve into god-modding or just turns into a ridiculous level of play, it really gets uninteresting to me. Fantasy is good, but not to the point of unbalancing everything. It's hard to find decent RPs where people stick to those principles, though. Even harder for a prolonged story.



The main issue is if a RP starts to die, the OP may start to drop the standards to keep it going.  That's when the "lolz my chary pwnz j00!" people start to swarm in.  Oh sure, they make decent looking literate profiles at the start.  But by their fourth post in you're realizing there's trouble in paradise.  By their tenth post - if the RP lives that long - you can see the character ignore anything that does not fit into their specific agenda of showing off.

Sad thing is, most people enjoy those type of RPs.  They _thrive_ on them.  Throw them in a RP where their character can die in one encounter - die for real - and they'll bitch and moan until either they have you on their ignore list or you've changed the post.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Attaman said:


> The main issue is if a RP starts to die, the OP may start to drop the standards to keep it going.  That's when the "lolz my chary pwnz j00!" people start to swarm in.  Oh sure, they make decent looking literate profiles at the start.  But by their fourth post in you're realizing there's trouble in paradise.  By their tenth post - if the RP lives that long - you can see the character ignore anything that does not fit into their specific agenda of showing off.
> 
> Sad thing is, most people enjoy those type of RPs.  They _thrive_ on them.  Throw them in a RP where their character can die in one encounter - die for real - and they'll bitch and moan until either they have you on their ignore list or you've changed the post.


I solve that but suddenly turning on the group and killing the god modders first. I'm sorry no matter how cool you are, or what you have a point blank Desert Eagle pressed against your forehead shot, you arent gonna walk from it cause your brain is now plastered against those standing behind you.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I solve that but suddenly turning on the group and killing the god modders first. I'm sorry no matter how cool you are, or what you have a point blank Desert Eagle pressed against your forehead shot, you arent gonna walk from it cause your brain is now plastered against those standing behind you.



Spoilsport..


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

Oryxe said:


> Spoilsport..


it keeps order cause now the other godders want to take me out for that. Often they try to God sadly still open to logical way to strike


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I solve that but suddenly turning on the group and killing the god modders first. I'm sorry no matter how cool you are, or what you have a point blank Desert Eagle pressed against your forehead shot, you arent gonna walk from it cause your brain is now plastered against those standing behind you.



Hey, that's a pretty good solution. I like it.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 29, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Hey, that's a pretty good solution. I like it.



In my experience they usually find a retarded way to re-join the party, usually in the form of a different character.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I solve that but suddenly turning on the group and killing the god modders first. I'm sorry no matter how cool you are, or what you have a point blank Desert Eagle pressed against your forehead shot, you arent gonna walk from it cause your brain is now plastered against those standing behind you.



They dodge / predict your attack / the gun jammed / they regenerate / "A cowards weapon will not hurt me," / they deflect the bullet with their sword [It will always be a sword, and yes I saw that you said it was pressed against their head].


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, but not with half-assed people who can't type a decent couple of sentences or small paragraph, regardless if it is sexual or not.

And I forgot, NOT on forums..normally 1 on 1 in IMs, particularly MSN.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I solve that but suddenly turning on the group and killing the god modders first. I'm sorry no matter how cool you are, or what you have a point blank Desert Eagle pressed against your forehead shot, you arent gonna walk from it cause your brain is now plastered against those standing behind you.



My character would live. ;3

Though, as it says in my characters bio-thing, I tone down the healing for serious roleplay, simply because it's not fair and I know this. If we use my actual character it's not exactly broken, he can be killed but it's just...hard, nearly impossible; he doesn't have the best offense though and prefers not too. Which is why in serious roleplay I take away the broken..ness, and add more aggressiveness. :3



			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> They dodge


Possible, depending on distance, caliber, and character (abilities, gear, weight, reaction time, etc)


			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> predict your attack


Uhm, kinda possible but most roleplays I'm in, if you want to have something special such as the ability to see someones finger squeezing the trigger, the slight movements in muscles to figure out where and when they fire (or swing) their weapon, then you're not going to be good at much else. You get one thing, or a few things very weak and mostly useless.


			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> the gun jammed


Possible, not likely.


			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> they regenerate


Depends on the roleplay, and character, but in a serious roleplay, it's not happening much.


			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> "A cowards weapon will not hurt me"


Har, get out of my roleplay session.


			
				Attaman said:
			
		

> they deflect the bullet with their sword


Possible, more likely than dodging but depending on the caliber and rounds a sword wont stop them, at all. Such as API rounds.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> those are the true types of mercs, hate the noble mercs furs. I'm sorry but if the company I'm attack suddenly say they pay me more to go back and destroy my former contract, then sure I'll go do that.



Exactly.

"I'm a mercenary and/or hitman, but instead of taking every contract that comes my way, I only take the ones that aren't bad/evil/immoral."

Last time I checked, mercs don't care about a mission, so long as they go home $500k richer.

And for the record, my character is generally a sharpshooter, meaning little to no magic, about all he can do with a blade is slash around, all he can do to heal is bandage it up, etc.


----------



## Orion928 (Dec 30, 2008)

If the topics good, i love RPing...  simple as that


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Exactly.
> 
> "I'm a mercenary and/or hitman, but instead of taking every contract that comes my way, I only take the ones that aren't bad/evil/immoral."
> 
> ...



My character has a reason for not accepting jobs to take out people that are good, but most don't explain why and no, a merc or hitman won't usually care. There can be the extremes that make sense, though.

Basically he's not good at doing anything else, so no real jobs are going to suit his lifestyle, he decides to be a hired killer for anybody wanting him, but makes sure he's not harming people that don't deserve it. Most of the time he will anyways, but if he finds out he's being used to kill innocents he will take out the contractor and move on.

And, like I said, depending on the roleplay my character might be exactly like that, normal; can't do a damn thing that I myself couldn't do. Or he can be not toned down or changed and be exactly how I created him, broken as fuck. x3


----------



## Magikian (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> My character has a reason for not accepting jobs to take out people that are good, but most don't explain why and no, a merc or hitman won't usually care. There can be the extremes that make sense, though.
> 
> Basically he's not good at doing anything else, so no real jobs are going to suit his lifestyle, he decides to be a hired killer for anybody wanting him, but makes sure he's not harming people that don't deserve it. Most of the time he will anyways, but if he finds out he's being used to kill innocents he will take out the contractor and move on.
> 
> And, like I said, depending on the roleplay my character might be exactly like that, normal; can't do a damn thing that I myself couldn't do. Or he can be not toned down or changed and be exactly how I created him, broken as fuck. x3



Yeah, taking out innocents makes sense, but really only if it's a military setting, remember that mercs are generally gruff assholes that don't care, so long as they end the mission with all their limbs and arms intact, and a cold beer in their hand.

Mine really only takes the mission, and if innocents are to be killed, and it's preventable, then he will try to save them. If saving them will jeopardize the mission, then they will die.

Also, I'm interested, what loadout do you usually have for a merc character? Assuming the setting is modern. I personally have a Barrett M82 sniper, an MP5K-PDW and a small pistol, like a Makarov or 92FS.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Attaman said:


> They dodge / predict your attack / the gun jammed / they regenerate / "A cowards weapon will not hurt me," / they deflect the bullet with their sword [It will always be a sword, and yes I saw that you said it was pressed against their head].


They Doge:
Now they gotta deal with the fact I still killed another teamate due to the bullet now kiling another, but also leave them open pistol whip and try number two instead having the gun jammed down their throats.

Predict your attack:
well I guess you dont like the person behind you much then, still proceed with the counter attack with the second gun.

Gun Jam:
Possiblity of that happening is quite low

They regenerate:
And while in that process allows me to pull a pin off a nade and jam it in their mouth. most rules are the Head and Torso are needed to be intact for regeneration.

Cowards weapon do not hurt me:
Sadly if I'm standing point that close it shows I'm willing to get hurt to end your life, so that makes me a coward?

Deflect bullet with a sword:
and proceed with shot two of gun two to the abdomen


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> My character has a reason for not accepting jobs to take out people that are good, but most don't explain why and no, a merc or hitman won't usually care. There can be the extremes that make sense, though.
> 
> Basically he's not good at doing anything else, so no real jobs are going to suit his lifestyle, he decides to be a hired killer for anybody wanting him, but makes sure he's not harming people that don't deserve it. Most of the time he will anyways, but if he finds out he's being used to kill innocents he will take out the contractor and move on.
> 
> And, like I said, depending on the roleplay my character might be exactly like that, normal; can't do a damn thing that I myself couldn't do. Or he can be not toned down or changed and be exactly how I created him, broken as fuck. x3


I'm part of a group of RP furs called Crysix Corps, and we do heavy Rping, last time we RP which was a year ago several us died, with only me walking away with my sight gone, the leader losing an ear, our support guy struggling with a with a shot to the abdomen, and our medic missing her whole left arm.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I'm part of a group of RP furs called Crysix Corps, and we do heavy Rping, last time we RP which was a year ago several us died, with only me walking away with my sight gone, the leader losing an ear, our support guy struggling with a with a shot to the abdomen, and our medic missing her whole left arm.



Holy shit, that's pretty awesome, a bunch of RPers that aren't afraid to let their character die.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Also, I'm interested, what loadout do you usually have for a merc character? Assuming the setting is modern. I personally have a Barrett M82 sniper, an MP5K-PDW and a small pistol, like a Makarov or 92FS.



Well...my character was created in a not so realistic setting, but when thinking realistic I change it so things would be, so seeing as your example is realistic: Perhaps a CheyTac M200, Colt M4a4, AS50, M107, M486, SCAR-L, M40a2, M24a2, etc doesn't really matter, but it wouldn't be the m82 like yourself, that weapon is olllld, like 1980's old, you might want to upgrade at least to a m107, it's basically the same looking only lighter, less recoil, more accurate, more powerful, and a different metal.

I guess I would prefer a M200 wanting a sniper, M4a4 or C8a2 for anything else, but I wouldn't carry two rifles normally, leave the sniper behind or take just one. Mmm, a sidearm would be a Mk.23, or a PARA LDT .45. And just a standard issue or custom combat knife made of carbon steel.

My actual character, in the setting it was created, usually uses blades. If he needs a rifle he'll take one, ditching it after its use is no longer required. Taking weapons off other people if he needs them, but because this setting has him nearly impossible to kill it's not for serious roleplaying.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> They regenerate:
> And while in that process allows me to pull a pin off a nade and jam it in their mouth. most rules are the Head and Torso are needed to be intact for regeneration.



Broken. As. Fuck.

Edit: Crap, double post, my bad.


----------



## Magikian (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well...my character was created in a not so realistic setting, but when thinking realistic I change it so things would be, so seeing as your example is realistic: Perhaps a CheyTac M200, Colt M4a4, AS50, M107, M486, SCAR-L, M40a2, M24a2, etc doesn't really matter, but it wouldn't be the m82 like yourself, that weapon is olllld, like 1980's old, you might want to upgrade at least to a m107, it's basically the same looking only lighter, less recoil, more accurate, more powerful, and a different metal.
> 
> I guess I would prefer a M200 wanting a sniper, M4a4 or C8a2 for anything else, but I wouldn't carry two rifles normally, leave the sniper behind or take just one. Mmm, a sidearm would be a Mk.23, or a PARA LDT .45. And just a standard issue or custom combat knife made of carbon steel.
> 
> My actual character in the setting it was created he usually uses blades and if he needs a rifle he'll take one in and ditch it after its use is no longer required. Taking weapons off other people if he needs them, but because this setting has him nearly impossible to kill it's not for serious roleplaying.



That is a brilliant idea. I'm a little out of the loop as far as guns go.

The most I do to hurt someone is bash 'em over the head with the butt of a gun.

I really only have the MP5K because its light, has little recoil, and the PDW has a folding stock, making it easy to screw up a god-modder's face.. AND it's from H&K, so the chance of it jamming is like... microscopic.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> Holy shit, that's pretty awesome, a bunch of RPers that aren't afraid to let their character die.


we vote who be dubbed the "Killer" meaning this one person main goal is to kill us all off using as much logical ways he/she can.

I lost my sight due to a room being rigged by specifically to damage one eyes, thus I was taken out of the mission and was helped back to the start, which cause a person to die due to them not wanting to abandoning me to save themselves


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Broken. As. Fuck.
> 
> Edit: Crap, double post, my bad.


we would have a close to epic battle, mainly I would of ran out of ammo eventually.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> That is a brilliant idea. I'm a little out of the loop as far as guns go.
> 
> The most I do to hurt someone is bash 'em over the head with the butt of a gun.
> 
> I really only have the MP5K because its light, has little recoil, and the PDW has a folding stock, making it easy to screw up a god-modder's face.. AND it's from H&K, so the chance of it jamming is like... microscopic.



Well, may I suggest the MP7 to replace the MP5 Kurtz which is 9mm and less powerful than a MP5, seeing as the MP7 is lighter, smaller,  and far more powerful.. Or even the FN P90

But yeah, the M107 is far greater (in every way) to the older M82a1a.
And even better then the Barrett is the CheyTac M200 (Part one) (Part two)


----------



## Magikian (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we vote who be dubbed the "Killer" meaning this one person main goal is to kill us all off using as much logical ways he/she can.
> 
> I lost my sight due to a room being rigged by specifically to damage one eyes, thus I was taken out of the mission and was helped back to the start, which cause a person to die due to them not wanting to abandoning me to save themselves



If I literally wasn't just about to leave to go on a holiday, I'd ask ya for the site.



NewfDraggie said:


> Well, may I suggest the MP7 to replace the MP5 Kurtz which is 9mm and less powerful than a MP5, seeing as the MP7 is lighter, smaller,  and far more powerful.. Or even the FN P90
> 
> But yeah, the M107 is far greater (in every way) to the older M82a1a.
> And even better then the Barrett is the CheyTac M200 (Part one) (Part two)



I'll have to remember to talk to you about fleshing out my character's loadout sometime, I can't right now for the reason above.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Magikian said:


> If I literally wasn't just about to leave to go on a holiday, I'd ask ya for the site.


We dont have a site no more, again been a year we last RP'ed together and we have our own story line, so anyone who dies in our RPs stay dead, We started off with 32 members and I believe we down to 7 with me out of action till they fully repair my eyes. Right now were thinking of doing a time hop with a new storyline, and using Battle Field 2142 weapons since those seem reasonable as advance weaponry


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> We dont have a site no more, again been a year we last RP'ed together and we have our own story line, so anyone who dies in our RPs stay dead, We started off with 32 members and I believe we down to 7 with me out of action till they fully repair my eyes. Right now were thinking of doing a time hop with a new storyline, and using Battle Field 2142 weapons since those seem reasonable as advance weaponry



Well, not really actually. They're far from realistic at all, look at the snipers rifle with its 3 rounds of garbage, the PDW-SMG thing with it's crappy rounds; if you'd like I could design you all weapons that work, are futuristic, and realistic. I'm good at that. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well, not really actually. They're far from realistic at all, look at the snipers rifle with its 3 rounds of garbage, the PDW-SMG thing with it's crappy rounds; if you'd like I could design you all weapons that work, are futuristic, and realistic. I'm good at that. :3


we said reasonable, for we dislike Gigantic time hops with plasma weaponry, and the data for those weapons are already out.


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> we said reasonable, for we dislike Gigantic time hops with plasma weaponry, and the data for those weapons are already out.



No no, I'm talking bullets here, BF2142 was designed from the ground up to be "futuristic" and balanced. No sniper today uses 3 rounds of bullshit ammo, most sniper rifle systems being invented now are semi-automatic anti-material fuckers that punch through steel with ease.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> No no, I'm talking bullets here, BF2142 was designed from the ground up to be "futuristic" and balanced. No sniper today uses 3 rounds of bullshit ammo, most sniper rifle systems being invented now are semi-automatic anti-material fuckers that punch through steel with ease.


yet we never RP'd with a sniper rifle that can punched thru steel with ease -_- thus reasonable


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Broken. As. Fuck.
> 
> Edit: Crap, double post, my bad.



Nice bio. That's pretty friggin' in-depth.

I feel sheepish, most RPs I've been in don't use specific weapon types, just generic descriptions, like a pump-action shotgun with 7 rounds loadable, or something like that. As a result, I'm not up on gun types and that sort of thing.  Off-topic, but, Newf, is this all self-learned stuff or are you actually in the military?


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yet we never RP'd with a sniper rifle that can punched thru steel with ease -_- thus reasonable


I see...so basically your sniper did nothing a real sniper does. o..o
Or your support weaponry only had 100 rounds of inaccurate, overheatingness.
Or those handguns are revolvers, because we all know how effective a revolver actually is. x3


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 30, 2008)

I RP occasionally. Most people say my characters are too bland cuz they act normal. They get distracted, have to eat, stare at boobs, etc.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I see...so basically your sniper did nothing a real sniper does. o..o
> Or your support weaponry only had 100 rounds of inaccurate, overheatingness.
> Or those handguns are revolvers, because we all know how effective a revolver actually is. x3


fine I'll explain what we do
We were currently using various Weaponry from current Marine Corps, since we lived in different areas we all used different weaponry. We all picked up playing Battlefield 2142 and decided to make an alt story line using that as a base, its has nothing to do with our main story line


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Vontagon said:
			
		

> Nice bio. That's pretty friggin' in-depth.


Why thank you, it's not finished yet, you can tell from the fragment of what it will be like in the beginning. But thanks!



			
				Vontagon said:
			
		

> I feel sheepish, most RPs I've been in don't use specific weapon types, just generic descriptions, like a pump-action shotgun with 7 rounds loadable, or something like that. As a result, I'm not up on gun types and that sort of thing.  Off-topic, but, Newf, is this all self-learned stuff or are you actually in the military?


I was, I'm not anymore, but before then I was self taught, during that time I was professionally taught and because I had so much knowledge and was interest in firearms I learned a -lot-, and I was lucky because the time I was in training for the year (I quit after a year) we were given the opportunity to fire, hold, field-strip, etc a TON of weapons, what we didn't have there we had computers with all the information that we could study, as well we had special forces teams and instructors on-base we could talk with and hang out during recreational time.

Also, since then (like almost 4 years ago now or more) I've been self teaching myself, keeping up-to-date and learning more. If I know anything, it's firearms and most weapons.

Though, I don't know a lot about fighting techniques, I never really got into learning them all, I did however receive CQB and CQC training while in the Militia, the CQB was part of basic tactics, the CQC was taught by...Aussies, I think, on the base during recreational time; not everybody took the CQC courses, but I did and it was really fun, worth it, and has come to very good use since.




Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> fine I'll explain what we do
> We were currently using various Weaponry from current Marine Corps, since we lived in different areas we all used different weaponry. We all picked up playing Battlefield 2142 and decided to make an alt story line using that as a base, its has nothing to do with our main story line



Ah, ok that makes sense. I play Bf2142 all the time, maybe I could join in as a Scout/Sniper if you need one more! :3


----------



## crosser (Dec 30, 2008)

i am to lazy to read what all was sayed before i posted but yeah i like rping. but the sight i usually get on has gone down hill.  the rps have slowed drastically


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Why thank you, it's not finished yet, you can tell from the fragment of what it will be like in the beginning. But thanks!
> 
> 
> I was, I'm not anymore, but before then I was self taught, during that time I was professionally taught and because I had so much knowledge and was interest in firearms I learned a -lot-, and I was lucky because the time I was in training for the year (I quit after a year) we were given the opportunity to fire, hold, field-strip, etc a TON of weapons, what we didn't have there we had computers with all the information that we could study, as well we had special forces teams and instructors on-base we could talk with and hang out during recreational time.
> ...


we havent started the alt story line cause the boss havent appeared in a long time and we dont start till he gives the ok.

but with me changing my sona so much I was forced to use my version 3 Des for only that RP since it wouldnt make sense with my constant sona changes in the story.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I RP occasionally. Most people say my characters are too bland cuz they act normal. They get distracted, have to eat, stare at boobs, etc.


XD then those arent worth your time =3


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Dec 30, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> I RP occasionally. Most people say my characters are too bland cuz they act normal. They get distracted, have to eat, stare at boobs, etc.


 
Mine so far has the ability to turn invisible, float in the air and walk on the walls, making for some very interesting and fun surprises when I'm in the mood.

That and I can sometimes change another fursona's species. :shock:


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I was, I'm not anymore, but before then I was self taught, during that time I was professionally taught and because I had so much knowledge and was interest in firearms I learned a -lot-, and I was lucky because the time I was in training for the year (I quit after a year) we were given the opportunity to fire, hold, field-strip, etc a TON of weapons, what we didn't have there we had computers with all the information that we could study, as well we had special forces teams and instructors on-base we could talk with and hang out during recreational time.
> 
> Also, since then (like almost 4 years ago now or more) I've been self teaching myself, keeping up-to-date and learning more. If I know anything, it's firearms and most weapons.
> 
> Though, I don't know a lot about fighting techniques, I never really got into learning them all, I did however receive CQB and CQC training while in the Militia, the CQB was part of basic tactics, the CQC was taught by...Aussies, I think, on the base during recreational time; not everybody took the CQC courses, but I did and it was really fun, worth it, and has come to very good use since.




Haha wow, that's awesome. I wish I was as fortunate. Weapons and hand-to-hand combat have always been interesting to me, but both because of my laziness and lack of knowledge I've never really gotten very far on that. That's cool as hell, though.  I'm sure it comes in handy for RP's, especially. I may have to shamelessly bug you for info someday. :3


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 30, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> Haha wow, that's awesome. I wish I was as fortunate. Weapons and hand-to-hand combat have always been interesting to me, but both because of my laziness and lack of knowledge I've never really gotten very far on that. That's cool as hell, though.  I'm sure it comes in handy for RP's, especially. I may have to shamelessly bug you for info someday. :3


Please do! What's the point of knowing all this and not being able to put it to use.

I don't know it all, but I can answer most questions and give sites with the proper information! :3

And yeah, it can come in handy for roleplays, but it also can negatively impact a roleplay for me when people don't know what they're doing. x3
It's always been interesting for me, and I guess I've always been good with the things, for instance I was on the range the first day during fire training and I was requested to join the marksman team that night due to my accuracy and griding, I don't mean to brag because my father is a far better shot than I am and he taught me how to shoot.

Sadly (well kinda), in Canada firearms aren't the easiest to get a hold of, other than hunting rifles.

But I've derailed this topic enough, feel free to continue in PM's or IM if you'd like, and anybody else can tag along too. :3


----------



## WarMocK (Dec 30, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Well, may I suggest the MP7 to replace the MP5 Kurtz which is 9mm and less powerful than a MP5, seeing as the MP7 is lighter, smaller,  and far more powerful.. Or even the FN P90



hehe, I see I'm not the only one who like those little toys. ;-)*glacing at his Airsoft MP-7 next to his bed* ^_~


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

I used to, but then I had IRL sex and, it became boring somehow...

What if you only like to use the "* *" while chating but not going farther than that?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 30, 2008)

Shin Ji Ka Mi said:


> I used to, but then I had IRL sex and, it became boring somehow...
> 
> What if you only like to use the "* *" while chating but not going farther than that?



Again, a person who's grasp of RPing doesn't go outside the frames of 'cybering' ;/


----------



## Shin Ji Ka Mi (Dec 30, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Again, a person who's grasp of RPing doesn't go outside the frames of 'cybering' ;/



Somehow, I think I did went out of 'cybering'.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Shin Ji Ka Mi said:


> I used to, but then I had IRL sex and, it became boring somehow...
> 
> What if you only like to use the "* *" while chating but not going farther than that?


those are the failed types, real RPs go as far as paragraph long, with detail for actions. Both Yiff and regular


----------



## Thatch (Dec 30, 2008)

Shin Ji Ka Mi said:


> Somehow, I think I did went out of 'cybering'.



I do not mean that by ceasing to participate.


----------



## Chex (Dec 30, 2008)

Strangely enough, my RP went from OCs to Fandom then back to OCs, instead of starting in Fandom and working out of it. I've always taken enjoyment in playing around with the people in my head, and I like plot better than simply sexing it up.


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> those are the failed types, real RPs go as far as paragraph long, with detail for actions. Both Yiff and regular



The REAL RPs go novel-length, f yeah. ( Note: I have seen about one of those ;_; )


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Vontagon said:


> The REAL RPs go novel-length, f yeah. ( Note: I have seen about one of those ;_; )


one RP I did with my friends went as far as 24 pages when posted in Microsoft Word...we then turn it into a story and posted it somewhere.


----------



## Kurama17 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, if I think i know what you're talking about, then yes. I'm on an RP forum, so I guess that counts. *confused*


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 31, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I see I have to rephrase that... Why does, FOR THOSE PEOPLE, RP mean 'cybering'.



Well, I can't argue with that...




szopaw said:


> I guess an Indiana Jones style character works too, though that's also neither too original nor common in life.



Some people choose a career in firefighting, others do police work, as well as other dangerous professions.  When it comes to a career, you don't need to be original or common, if your character is unique.  Or even if your character isn't....




.Ein. said:


> I like RP, *but not on forums.  Too slow.*
> 
> IM or pencil+paper, plzthx.
> 
> ...



Yes, message board forums can be slow... but the whole purpose of RP is to play with others, to have others help you breathe life into the story, no matter what style of RP you play, forum-based or otherwise.




Puppi said:


> I love to RP, only I perfer literary RPs with some realism to the characters.  Like Attaman, I perfer using characters that are realistic or low fantasy because they are much deeper characters.  Often, I like to play as an 8-11 child range because little children are full of potential and mental development.  I like to take the child I RP as, throw her into a situation that is way over her head, and see how she adapts from there.
> 
> *If you have the link to the RP site, I'd like to take a look at it.  *
> 
> ...



http://www.unicornsvisions.com/phpBB2/... my old standby.

http://remnants.spiritsoftheearth.net/forum/... I'm new here.

http://www.storycrafter.com/... this is a literary site.




Magikian said:


> I see what you mean, but my main character is a mercenary, no dark past, no bullshit morals that make him 'noble', just cold hard cash, a couple of guns and willingness to kill.



Sounds like a man who knows what he wants out of life...




Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I'm part of a group of RP furs called Crysix Corps, and we do heavy Rping, last time we RP which was a year ago several us died, with only me walking away with my sight gone, the leader losing an ear, our support guy struggling with a with a shot to the abdomen, and our medic missing her whole left arm.



Sounds like it was quite an adventure...




NewfDraggie said:


> I see...so basically your sniper did nothing a real sniper does. o..o
> Or your support weaponry only had 100 rounds of inaccurate, overheatingness.
> Or those handguns are revolvers, *because we all know how effective a revolver actually is.* x3



Very, in the right hands...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uisHfKj2JiI... Jerry Miculek

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0BTT/is_170_28/ai_n6040335... article.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYghKoWgMnE&feature=related... good related vid on a neat revolver.




Shenzi said:


> I RP occasionally. Most people say my characters are too bland cuz they act normal. *They get distracted, have to eat, stare at boobs, etc.*



Yep... my characters do the same things, and more (though none of my species' females have boobs to stare at).




Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> those are the failed types, real RPs go as far as paragraph long, with detail for actions. Both Yiff and regular



Indeed... I write multiple paragraphs, dialog, the works.




alchemydragon said:


> Strangely enough, my RP went from OCs to Fandom then back to OCs, instead of starting in Fandom and working out of it. I've always taken enjoyment in playing around with the people in my head, and I like plot better than simply sexing it up.



A story isn't a story if it doesn't have a plot... or at least a progression of events.  Sex is not a story, it is (or can be) _part_ of the story.




Vontagon said:


> The REAL RPs go novel-length, f yeah. ( Note: I have seen about one of those ;_; )



Yes, if everyone involved keeps it up... *if it doesn't die*... an RP can result in a book-length work of collaborative fiction.


----------



## MidnightFury (Dec 31, 2008)

I used to roleplay a crap ton back between 1998 and 2001. I like chat based roleplay, though, and since MSN doesn't have free chatrooms anymore, and I can't find any other free chat rooms like those, I haven't done it since.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 31, 2008)

MidnightFury said:


> I used to roleplay a crap ton back between 1998 and 2001. I like chat based roleplay, though, and since MSN doesn't have free chatrooms anymore, and I can't find any other free chat rooms like those, I haven't done it since.


MSN...had free chat rooms back then...oh well my group have our own private chatroom for our heavy RPs, sadly I already died, who dies in the bathroom for christ sakes


----------



## Yggd (Jan 13, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I have one question... WHY does RP automatically mean 'cybering'...?


It doesn't, and I wasn't trying to imply that at all.

But if you want to know why it's usually equivocated to cybering, you merely have to ask yourself, "How popular is cybering compared to regular roleplaying?"

Hint: Very.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

Two week necro, smooth.

Anyway I'm not reading the rest of the thread, but I do enjoy good RP. Hit me up on any instant messenger if you'd like to.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 13, 2009)

I only do the paper and pencil roleplaying. I've sworn off roleplaying on the net except for casual lighthearted stuff on IRC.


----------



## k9hybrid (Jan 14, 2009)

I love roleplaying! but it's so hard to find anyone lately x.x
anyone here up for a rp! In my signature my website has all my info. I do do furry rps!


----------



## The Grey One (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I love to RP - that's how I got started in the furry fandom, by role playing with my buddies on MSN and furry forums.


----------

